# Rest In Peace, Bud. <3



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 23, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone here know that I lost my first rabbit, Magic, today.  

He'd been struggling with something for a few weeks, but I couldn't figure out what it was. I think whatever it was, was due to old age. When I got him I was told he was 10 months old, but he could have been 2 or 3, so I never knew his real age. I had him for almost 6 years, he was my rabbit hopper, my best little guy. 

He passed peacefully in his cage between 12 and 2 today. I didn't think he'd make it past tonight. Part of me hoped he would so I could have him put down, but I'm also kind of glad he went at home. I will miss him a LOT. No one will ever replace him. 

RIP Magic. I love you. 
:innocent:hearts:rainbow:
















R.I.P Bud. :hearts:

Emily


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 23, 2011)

RIP little man. Bet his is doing jumps and binkies at the bridge. So sorry for your loss, he was a sweetie.


----------



## galinfla (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 23, 2011)

Awwww, rest in peace, Magic. You'll be missed.



Rue


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 23, 2011)

Emily, I'm so sorry your Magic has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free Sweet Magic.

You will be missed.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all. :hearts

Emily


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man. W lost Commander Bun-Bun a little over three years ago--she was also our very first rabbit so it was especially hard having to say goodbye. We were glad she went at home too and she was also a rescue so we don't know how old she was but we had a wonderful six years.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry about your little bunny. I can tell you really loved him-that's what makes losing them the hardest. 

~On a side note, I kinda feel you're fortunate so you didn't have to have him put down-my two that I"ve had to have put to sleep made things much harder for me.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this - I always loved it when you'd talk about Magic.

Binky free baby!


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry to hear of your loss xxx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry about your loss


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all. 
We buried him yesterday. I didn't cry, thought I would, though. I wish I'd had the money to have him cremated, as we rent this house, so when we leave, he stays.  

Emily


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Emily. May you find comfort in knowing that Magic is no longer in any pain. He will be watching over you making sure that you are doing okay.

Rest in Peace Magic. You were such a beautiful bun and still are beautiful.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 27, 2011)

Rip Magic! Binky free at the bridge 
:rip:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

I know how you feel. My two rabbits died same time in the night. Just remeber you gave him the best life you could and now he will have eternal joy and be waiting for you.
RIP Magic
The bestest rabbit.
Jj


----------

